# Amateur Photographers Gallery, Share your Photos



## Goldfoundry

Share your Photos with the world, see them published in the Goldfoundry Amateur Photographers Gallery! You'll be famous

This is a fairly new site and I hope you like it.

http://www.goldfoundry.com/


----------



## elrick

Goldfoundry said:
			
		

> Share your Photos with the world, see them published in the Goldfoundry Amateur Photographers Gallery! You'll be famous
> 
> This is a fairly new site and I hope you like it.
> 
> http://www.goldfoundry.com/


and how to upload photos there? at my gallery user can upload, and in yours can't...at my site I used to have e-mail only uploading...didn't work out...so...


----------



## Goldfoundry

Upload to my site is via email only. 

I agree, user self-upload is a much better option but I dont know how to set this up.  :? 

I see that you use coppermine software for your galley and I guess that the user upload script comes with it. I would love to have a user self-upload option on my site.

Thanks for your post, you have got me thinking, I will look into using coppermine for my gallery.  

Have you got any tips on setting up coppermine :?:


----------



## elrick

Goldfoundry said:
			
		

> Upload to my site is via email only.
> 
> I agree, user self-upload is a much better option but I dont know how to set this up.  :?
> 
> I see that you use coppermine software for your galley and I guess that the user upload script comes with it. I would love to have a user self-upload option on my site.
> 
> Thanks for your post, you have got me thinking, I will look into using coppermine for my gallery.
> 
> Have you got any tips on setting up coppermine :?:


there is a link on the front page of my site for designer of the site...so he did the setup...I didn't...
but as a user and admin I can say...I like coopermine...and they have forum on their site about everything related to their gallery


----------



## Artemis

I agree, but mate, if yah need some pics to get your gallery started, I dont mind helping you out!


----------



## Goldfoundry

Hi

Thanks for your replies. 

elrick: I will check out the coppermine forum and see if I can get my head around what I need to do to set things up myself.

Artemis: Yes please. If you could let me have some pics that would be great.

elrick and Artemis: Would you be interested in exchanging website links with me?

Everyone else: Dont be shy, please email your photos to me, I really would like my gallery to grow. Please see my website for details and the email address. Anyone interested in exchanging website links?

Many thanks, Mark


----------



## Digital Matt

Goldfoundry said:
			
		

> Everyone else: Dont be shy, please email your photos to me, I really would like my gallery to grow. Please see my website for details and the email address. Anyone interested in exchanging website links?
> 
> Many thanks, Mark



If it's "your" gallery, why do you want my photos?  Where are your photos?



			
				Goldfoundry said:
			
		

> You'll be famous



No offense, but that site is not the most attractive one I've ever seen, aesthetically, and I doubt it's going to make me famous.  There are a million and one better sites where I can get a free gallery.  Photozo, Deviant art, to name a couple.

I'm not trying to discourage you, but I think you should realize what you are up against, so you know what you would need to really compete.


----------



## Artemis

Awww poor guys got heart, lets help him, I wanna.

Mate btw...I can set up a coppermine site easy, and I will defenetly exchange links with yah  why not?


----------



## Digital Matt

Arty.  Think about it for a minute.  A guy comes on the forum, and his first post is asking you to email him your photos, so you can get famous.


----------



## Artemis

LOl...oki...im starting to see your point matt...see this is why your clever...and im not...but...you cant copy pics from his website, and I know I wont be famous...just like helping people out...


----------



## Goldfoundry

Hi

This is getting interesting.

Firstly, thanks to Artemis for your support. I have added a link to your site from mine, hope you will reciprocate. Cheers.

Digital Matt:  I am not a professional web designer, I created my site a few months ago as a new hobby, and as I love photography, thats what its about. My site is constantly evolving, if you dont like it now, you should have seen it when I first started. I think I have come a long way with it, but yes, I can and will make improvements.

My main aim is to keep it looking simple; I want to show off peoples photos, not flashy web design. (Btw, the photos are mainly mine (Mark van Eerde) I have to start the gallery somewhere).

As for my Youll be famous catchphrase. Well, I decided I needed a catchphrase and thats what I came up with. Now, with hindsight, perhaps it wasnt the best. Can anyone suggest another more suitable? Nothing derogatory. Please be constructive.

Thanks, Mark


----------



## Digital Matt

Goldfoundry, I don't understand why you want other people's photos.  Make your website feature your photography.  If you are trying to start an online community for photographers you should look at some of the other sites that do that, and the huge backend they have.  Are you a programmer?  Most of those sites are run by serious programmers.  Look at sites like http://www.deviantart.com and http://www.photozo.com.

Those two are successful.  Then look at a site like http://cravingfornature.com/.  It has a heavily coded backend, forum, image galleries, web upload, all that stuff, and it failed.  It's completely dead.

I don't think the internet needs another online photogallery / web / forum  / photography site, but that's my personal opinion and that's my reason for not wanting to join.  I'm not trying to stop anyone else from joining though.


----------



## elrick

Goldfoundry: I do not have special links page at the time, however we can do the following: you place my link at your site, and you write about your site in my forum


----------



## Goldfoundry

Hi

elrick: I have added your link to my site and also written about my site in your forum. Cheers.   

Digital Matt: I love taking photos myself and I love looking at other peoples photos. I want to create a simple gallery with a handful of categories (landscape, nature, abstract etc) to show-off other peoples photos (and some of mine). I am not interested in starting a new forum; I just want to exhibit photos. Maybe there are already too many galleries but then life would be a bit boring without a good challenge.

Btw, I am a programmer, not a web developer though; HTML and other web syntax are all new to me.

As you can see I have dropped my Youll be famous catchphrase, it seemed like a good idea at the time but we live and learn.

Can I just say, thanks to everyone for their replies so far (and I mean everyone). By taking note of other peoples views we can discover better ways of doing things.  

Everyone: Dont forget to send me your photos.

Kind regards, Mark


----------

